# New honesuki



## TB_London (Jan 5, 2012)

Finished this off a few days ago, it's from the same batch of blades I made at WillC's that I used to make a petty for my sister:
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/4305-Damascus-petty

It was intended to be a bit longer but it had a weld flaw at the tip which had to be ground away, so it's a little more stubby than I'd have liked but still works really well.
I like the asymmetric grind on my Hattori HD so I tried to mimic this with the grind, with more of the core exposed on the back side so I can have a 90/10 bevel with the edge still in the centre of the core.

Currently just a friction fit into the handle with some beeswax sealing it in place whilst I see if I prefer it with patina or if I want to put some more work in polishing the highs. 
Pics:

















Next to my carter and hattori honesuki's. The carter gets used more as a petty as the edge just felt too thin to be going against bones, and I found the hattori prone to micro-chipping, though really like everything else about it.





So far it's jointed and boned 3 chickens, with me purposefully being rougher than usual with the edge-going through the bones at the joints rather than just the cartilage, breaking down the carcass for stock etc, and the edge hasn't suffered at all. 

I'll add some measurements when I can find my calipers....


----------



## WillC (Jan 5, 2012)

That turned out great, well done Tom.


----------



## TB_London (Jan 5, 2012)

The HT is spot on too, that blue 2 will certainly stand up to some abuse 
May have to get some micro mesh to bling it up a bit, i went over the highs at 1000g but it's no where near the shine you get :notworthy:


----------



## WillC (Jan 5, 2012)

The micromesh is handy for that as it works fine dry and a pack lasts ages if your just finishing with it. great on wood too. Problem is when you start its hard to stop at just 4k


----------



## Kyle (Jan 5, 2012)

Whoa, that is cool!


----------



## Peco (Jan 5, 2012)

The Harley D of honesukis = Fat boy ... nice work!


----------



## Justin0505 (Jan 5, 2012)

Looks like a great mix of short, stout, double bevel deba and a honsuki. Way cool!

Convex grind behind the edge? I've noticed that some fatter convex grinds perform better in protein than thinner more veg friendly edges do; the meat almost jumps away from the edge.


----------



## HHH Knives (Jan 5, 2012)

Yep, Thats a great looking blade! I like it!!!


----------



## TB_London (Jan 5, 2012)

Cheers for the comments, I'm really happy with how it came out although the shape is a bit weird
The back side of the blade is flat ground, with the face of the blade convexed to keep some "meat" in it but it is still quite thin behind the edge. I'll try and take a pic with a straight edge on it to show this tmw.


----------



## Mike Davis (Jan 8, 2012)

I like it, nice knife! Look's very handy.


----------



## mr drinky (Jan 8, 2012)

I like it. 

k.


----------

